# [Q] Development ever coming back?



## Stelv (Dec 12, 2011)

This is getting pretty ridiculous. I know we have the new ICS, but any other development in the works? Any developers here working on anything? Is it pretty much safe to say that if I want to rom and mod I should ditch this device?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchdogg (Sep 25, 2011)

If you have followed hashcode...The goal is to not only get ics on the three devices but then use that to cross port roms......I would expect more development

Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk


----------



## juicy (Nov 23, 2011)

Dhacker is still working on it as is hashcode. Give it time

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Stelv (Dec 12, 2011)

Yea I read his blog. He has a Razr now. Its seems like he would get the blank canvas started. But where are th developers that would port to our devices? It doesn't seem like any developers are interested in porting to our device.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Stelv (Dec 12, 2011)

Our phone has been out for six months and we only have maybe 2 supported roms.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchdogg (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm sure they will port some.....hash also said he would help anyone who wanted to....I have no doubt in time it will get better

Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scar3cr0w (Oct 30, 2011)

I'd like to volunteer my time to learn and develop for our device. Problem is, I don't know where to start. I code today for the automotive industry (one of the Big 3), but different language. I know several have asked and many are pointed to read..read..read, but if someone could just point me to the best sources to get up to speed the quickest, I'll devote the time to learn it and support it. I have an extra machine with Ubuntu installed and I could probably figure out GitHub pretty quick... it's learning what files do what within the operating system that I need pointers on. If anyone wants to assist getting me going, I'll devote some time to it to see where I can help the community.

Edit: Was just thinking that if others want to volunteer some time as well and get things setup on their end, maybe DHacker or Hash (if their time permits), could get us all going on what needs to be fixed, reviewed, or tested. Many eyes looking at the code may speed up development, plus provides the knowledge for us to go beyond.... I don't want to pester them with my questions alone. If there was a group of us that wanted to help out, it might be worth their time.


----------



## Stelv (Dec 12, 2011)

Scar3cr0w said:


> I'd like to volunteer my time to learn and develop for our device. Problem is, I don't know where to start. I code today for the automotive industry (one of the Big 3), but different language. I know several have asked and many are pointed to read..read..read, but if someone could just point me to the best sources to get up to speed the quickest, I'll devote the time to learn it and support it. I have an extra machine with Ubuntu installed and I could probably figure out GitHub pretty quick... it's learning what files do what within the operating system that I need pointers on. If anyone wants to assist getting me going, I'll devote some time to it to see where I can help the community.


Thank you. I am glad that you are showing interest. I do not know much about developing at all though. Porting a rom from a different device would be the easiest (?)...one that uses the same base as the ICS rom for the Bionic. You would need permission from the developer first. I think miui.us rom is open source now.

I would get a hold of dhacker or hashcode and tell them what you are trying to accomplish. They may be willing to help. They are on twitter too, and maybe Google+? Hopefully someone is reading this post and can help further than me. We desperately need some more development here.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## corys00 (Jul 21, 2011)

Stelv said:


> Our phone has been out for six months and we only have maybe 2 supported roms.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Either start deving or shut the he&& up. It's like you have some sense of entitlement, like "Oh I own this phone, so you devs have to develop Roms for it."

Buy a Galaxy Nexus if you want a huge development community.


----------



## shaggy5991 (Jul 11, 2011)

Scarecrow if if would b of any help I would like to join you I have a machine on ubuntu with the android kitchen and eclipse I did a lil development with DROID th3ory on the thunderbolt so I know a lil if hashcode with give us a lil help maybes we can port miui or atleast start


----------



## shaggy5991 (Jul 11, 2011)

Yea looking into it I think with hashcodes permission and allot of work we could start porting miui if us like I know it would b apriciated here


----------



## disabled account (Nov 6, 2011)

.


----------



## shaggy5991 (Jul 11, 2011)

Id b nice to have a nicely customized blur rom and a miui based or 902 or anything bedsides eclipse I love eclipse but options are nice


----------



## Scar3cr0w (Oct 30, 2011)

bjgregu said:


> Sad thing is that we only NEED 2 supported roms. Why do we need 15 of the SAME rom with the same features ala the nexus? Personally eclipse is about as stable of a rom as needed. ics is improving at crazy fast rate. I think once the data issues of ics are tweaked fully it'll allow Miui and more device altering roms to be ported.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Who said anything about making 15 of the same rom? I'm merely suggesting that for those of us that want to learn, plus contribute to the community, that we group our efforts (with DHacker's and Hash's guidance) into contributing to the success of the roms they are currently working on or figuring out how to port other roms to our device. I've read through several of your posts and it seems you carry the same arrogance throughout all your responses. Instead of simply offering your negative opinion (or your "caremeter") on every topic posted, why not step up to the plate and assist with the development? I'm willing to and it sounds like others are as well... I just don't want to bother DH or Hash in their work unless there's enough of us willing that can help out, even if it's only a minor contribution.


----------



## shaggy5991 (Jul 11, 2011)

Just let me know scarecrow ill help u as I can


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

I'm in scarecrow.


----------



## adroidman (Jun 29, 2011)

scarecrow, I have experience setting up android source and reading through it. I have also tested many ROM's and apps for many developers. Problem is I am in my junior year of HS but I am 1 year ahead so I have to keep my grades up since colleges will pick me up this year. That said I can help read and do minor edits and test but I do not have the time to really learn how to do full builds and such. I am more then happy to help you out if Dhacker or Hash can not as I talk to both of them and have learned alot from them. If you would like my help you can add me on gtalk my name is in a PM that I sent to you.


----------



## Stelv (Dec 12, 2011)

I'm in. I don't know much about developing but I can do some testing.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Scar3cr0w (Oct 30, 2011)

Anyone friends enough with DHacker or Hashcode to drop them a note that there's a few of us willing to help... with their guidance obviously?

I'd love to contribute where I can... just need some direction (and their patience...)


----------



## adroidman (Jun 29, 2011)

done no need to spam them over twitter or anything. I have them on gtalk so I am already talking to them about it.


----------



## disabled account (Nov 6, 2011)

[


----------



## disabled account (Nov 6, 2011)

.


----------



## adroidman (Jun 29, 2011)

If you can not figure out how to set up your computer for the build environment then you should not become a developer. If you still want to become involved then you can become a tester. Coming from a guy with over 2 years of testing ROM's and android apps its not an easy task. You have to be aware of how it should work, know how to trouble shoot the issue on your own, read alogcat and explain the issue to the developer. It takes a huge amount of time because they might "fix" it but its still there so you have to be able to work with the developer to track down the issue. It requires a good deal of knowledge on how android runs and how android is made up.

If you are wanting to become a developer and are able to get your environment set up then its not that hard to start building and teaching someone how is easy because they have enough knowledge about computers and such to set it up and READ. Coming from a guy who has set up multiple environments the biggest thing you can ever do is read and the second is trying to figure things out on your own. Its not bad to ask but you should at least try to figure it out before asking. It is not an easy task learning to build source but it can be done if you are willing to put in the time.

Odds are is that we will see alot of ICS ports of themes or tweaks/mods. Once ICS is built and stable for us there is not a huge left that can be done with the locked boot loader. But we will still see some new things and such coming from it only because it is AOSP so many devs will start to add their own spin on it.

I am not wanting to discourage the people who are wanting to help, I am wanting to inform you of what is involved and if you can not do the "basics" then odds are is that you will struggle with building the source and might want to look into helping with testing.


----------



## disabled account (Nov 6, 2011)

[


----------



## adroidman (Jun 29, 2011)

Odds are is they will not spend the time backporting just because is all reality who is going to run AOSP GB? But yes we should see ports and stuff after it gets official.


----------



## Scar3cr0w (Oct 30, 2011)

I'm at the point of Repo Sync, just needed some help with the file structures and where they needed help. Figured some may want to learn as well. Others in this post seem to think I'm wasting DH/Hash's time, so I'll withdraw my willingness to contribute. Sorry to waste everyone's time.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## disabled account (Nov 6, 2011)

Scar3cr0w said:


> I'm at the point of Repo Sync, just needed some help with the file structures and where they needed help. Figured some may want to learn as well. Others in this post seem to think I'm wasting DH/Hash's time, so I'll withdraw my willingness to contribute. Sorry to waste everyone's time.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Youre missing the point completely.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## smokedkill (Feb 11, 2012)

Scar3cr0w said:


> I'm at the point of Repo Sync, just needed some help with the file structures and where they needed help. Figured some may want to learn as well. Others in this post seem to think I'm wasting DH/Hash's time, so I'll withdraw my willingness to contribute. Sorry to waste everyone's time.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Don't let negativity discourage you. You can do anything that your willing to work for.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## disabled account (Nov 6, 2011)

Scar3cr0w said:


> I'm at the point of Repo Sync, just needed some help with the file structures and where they needed help. Figured some may want to learn as well. Others in this post seem to think I'm wasting DH/Hash's time, so I'll withdraw my willingness to contribute. Sorry to waste everyone's time.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


the point is if you want to dev. Then dev. Ask a dev to use their work and tweak it.and work on things yourself (the beauty of open source) But the way you talk about it is like you expect dhacker/hash to just adopt a whole new generation of devs and teach them everything.
1. That's just unrealistic 
2. By the time a whole new set of devs learns, this phone will be long dead.

Maybe its just how you worded your OP but the way you did would end up being more of a hindrance than anything. 5 people trying to learn giving there 2 cents on something being worked on isn't going to yield results as much as it is going to hold back the devs. Just my opinion.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Scar3cr0w (Oct 30, 2011)

Not discouraged... just seems like the forum route is not the way to go. I'll keep at it. Thanks.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## adroidman (Jun 29, 2011)

bjgregu said:


> the point is if you want to dev. Then dev. Ask a dev to use their work and tweak it.and work on things yourself (the beauty of open source) But the way you talk about it is like you expect dhacker/hash to just adopt a whole new generation of devs and teach them everything.
> 1. That's just unrealistic
> 2. By the time a whole new set of devs learns, this phone will be long dead.
> 
> ...


That may be how it was worded but that is not what was meant by it. He is just wanting to get people involved in anyway they can. Yes having a huge amount of devs is going to waste time. How many people do you really think are going to put in the effort? Personally I think people will look into it but then never do anything because it takes a huge amount of time! Why does dhacker or hash have to teach them? I have already proven that I am more then willing to help and that why im only 17 I know what im talking about. Once they have gone through me then they will have enough knowledge that they will not be wasting time. If you want to learn to be a developer please let me know and I will help you out!! This device is at the top of the list. There are very few phones better then it and look at the OG droid how long did it last? 3-4 years????? This phone is not going anywhere soon.


----------



## adroidman (Jun 29, 2011)

Also this is pointless bickering!! How about we all just drop the topic? There is no reason to bicker over this. Its pointless and is not going anywhere. It does not help anyone on here and it never will. If you want to help out send me a PM explaining what you want to help with and I will help you out.


----------



## disabled account (Nov 6, 2011)

Og DROID was unlocked. No way this is lasting that long.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Stelv (Dec 12, 2011)

The droid x was locked and had a good amount of roms. I think most developers have lost interest in the device because of the nexus and 50 other Moto phones that have came out.

There are still a good amount of people that own the Bionic, based on forum activity. I was just wondering if any of them were developers. Because I am trying to decide if I am waiting for something that is never going to happen and would be better off just getting a rezound. That would be a shame though because the Bionic has some good hardware.

Loading up roms and modding is one of the best parts of the Android experience to me and it is pretty much dead at the moment. I have owned 5 different devices and haven't seen anything like this before. It's very disappointing.

But yes I realize developers owe nothing to me, but I will remember the ones who have abandoned the bionic. Apparently they can just throw money at new devices as soon as they come out.

Hopefully some new development gets started on the Bionic, so we can all enjoy the best part of Android...freedom of choice.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## disabled account (Nov 6, 2011)

Stelv said:


> The droid x was locked and had a good amount of roms. I think most developers have lost interest in the device because of the nexus and 50 other Moto phones that have came out.
> 
> There are still a good amount of people that own the Bionic, based on forum activity. I was just wondering if any of them were developers. Because I am trying to decide if I am waiting for something that is never going to happen and would be better off just getting a rezound. That would be a shame though because the Bionic has some good hardware.
> 
> ...


+1
The only good thing is that we were left with some awesome roms. Kinetix/eclipse are just great. Should be fun to see what happens once ics is stable and the mods that brings to the table

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## smokedkill (Feb 11, 2012)

bjgregu said:


> the point is if you want to dev. Then dev. Ask a dev to use their work and tweak it.and work on things yourself (the beauty of open source) But the way you talk about it is like you expect dhacker/hash to just adopt a whole new generation of devs and teach them everything.
> 1. That's just unrealistic
> 2. By the time a whole new set of devs learns, this phone will be long dead.
> 
> ...


I came from a device that a brand new developer learned on as he went. I wouldn't say that by.the time someone can learn it, the phone will be dead. I've seen it happen before.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## disabled account (Nov 6, 2011)

Since half this forum is a bunch of first time android users im going to make it clear. Bionic. Great device. no development. Its dead. enjoy what you have. Wait for ics. Or move on. Nobody is coming to this phone when there's a new phone out a month later. And ones that are unlocked. Period.

Hope that's clear enough to everyone.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## bigmook (Jun 6, 2011)

Nothing like a good attitude. Oh that's right you never have a positive attitude

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## disabled account (Nov 6, 2011)

if you read my posts you'd clearly understand that I've never regretted this phone once. but all these.pipedreams of massive development need to end. We knew what we bought. We knew we bought a locked bootloader. Moto has shown no signs of budging on that. See the "unlocked dev version razr". Phone runs great with what we've got so what is everyone going crazy about?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Scar3cr0w (Oct 30, 2011)

Please, please close this thread...

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## bigmook (Jun 6, 2011)

I Just dont see a lot of sunshine coming from you. I would rather have two good roms than hundred clones of the same rom. It would be nice to get custom kernals but this phone is very functional, and I don't regret it one bit. Maybe something will happen with development on this platform. If you want to try and Dec by all means try. I have been and am just learning bricked my bionic twice with uot kitchen. Just don't let the naysayers get you down. I am in the reading tutorials stage and it seems overwhelming but just keep plugging along.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Stelv (Dec 12, 2011)

Sorry I started this thread guys. Didn't mean for all this conflict to start. Its a shame what Moto is doing to Android. Hopefully Google can turn the train around before it crashes. I will be looking at HTC devices myself, they are the only manufacturer that hasn't let me down.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------

